# Aerial Wolf Hunting Awareness



## localhost (Jun 20, 2008)

Have you ever heard of aerial hunting? It's a brutal practice. Wolves are shot from low-flying aircraft or chased to exhaustion, then killed at point-blank range.

It is <u>not</u> being done for wildlife balancing or predator protection. It is being done solely to boost the moose and caribou population for Alaska's trophy hunting business which brings in tax revenues for the state.

I don't care about the politics, so save it trolls and flamers. The issue is the practice of Aerial Wolf Hunting and how to stop it.

Please watch this video by Defenders of Wildlife Action Fund, get involved, and then share it with every wildlife lover you know:

http://actionfund.defenders.org/palinvideo


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

I think something important to point out is that IN GENERAL, the
wolves aren't the ones taking the "trophy" animals. The hunters
are the ones overhunting.

After all, how many thousands of years has the predator/prey
relationship been JUST FINE w/o human interference? (To this
extent)

If they ever did need thinning, which I seriously doubt, much 
more humane ways could be found.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I was watching a show about Yellowstone this weekend and they report that the Bison population is much healthier and stronger since the re-introduction of wolves, as they weed out the sick and dying.


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: localhost
> I don't care about the politics, so save it trolls and flamers. The issue is the practice of Aerial Wolf Hunting and how to stop it.


yes, yes and I know that you eat no meat or wear leather because those steer and hogs are only butchered after they die a natural death having lived a free range happy life. bunch of hypocrites. Your dog is a total vegetarian or does he hunt in the wild to kill his prey naturally. Those lamb don`t die of natural causes in his TOTW.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

kutzro--I'm curious, how does wolf meat taste? 

Since it sounds like you're advocating hunting prey (which I do too), the only way that could apply here is if the hunters were eating wolves. 

Do you broil it or fry it?


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

Not really, we can take coyote all year in Pa and I wouldn`t eat it. I`m not from Alaska but perhaps the pelts are used or maybe the sled doggers could eat it.
Hey i just looked at the calender...a little less then 3 months and I can shoot Bambi.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

> Quote: yes, yes and I know that you eat no meat or wear leather because those steer and hogs are only butchered after they die a natural death having lived a free range happy life. bunch of hypocrites. Your dog is a total vegetarian or does he hunt in the wild to kill his prey naturally. Those lamb don`t die of natural causes in his TOTW.


It's too bad that you're totally missing the point. People are discussing cruelty here.

ETA - Before you start your name-calling maybe you should know something about the people you are so keen to offend.


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: dd
> 
> It's too bad that you're totally missing the point. People are discussing cruelty here.
> 
> ETA - Before you start your name-calling maybe you should know something about the people you are so keen to offend.


I guess the steer, turkeys etc. that we eat are "humanly" put to sleep. Please I`ve been to the slaughter houses and I also hunt.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Exactly - that YOU eat. And attacking other people's lifestyle doesn't contribute anything to debating the issue.


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

If one is a hypocrite and picks and choses what animal gets treated humanly then it`s relevant.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Wow, and I just gave you credit on a related post for making sense and not personally attacking anyone --- Time to give that comment a bit more thought.


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1Wow, and I just gave you credit on a related post for making sense and not personally attacking anyone --- Time to give that comment a bit more thought.


Why if these people are so outraged why then is it ok to treat some animals inhumanly? Ever see turkeys or chickens in a chicken farm? Watched steer go to slaughter? I have.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

No point in arguing with you, since you admitted that everything you post is just BS.

Incidentally, next time you're in your local library, you might want to check out the history section under World War II and find out who the Nazis really were. Given that many Allies died fighting against them so we could have the freedom of discussion we are privileged to have here, you might want to think it through before you use that as one of the insults you throw around.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Funny thing - my brother, the other day, who works for the guvmint, told my parents that democrats are communists 'point for point'. It's ok for him to say these things having a high security sensitive job in the guvmint (would make you sick if you knew just what he does - makes me sick! especially how crappy he treats his father), but when I told my dad to retort next time by saying that Republicans are Nazis, he said that wouldn't be playing fair.

But that Sarah Palin sure is. She's offered $150 per severed wolf leg as bounty to raise the revenue for the corrupt state she runs.


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: dd
> 
> Incidentally, next time you're in your local library, you might want to check out the history section under World War II and find out who the Nazis really were. Given that many Allies died fighting against them so we could have the freedom of discussion we are privileged to have here, you might want to think it through before you use that as one of the insults you throw around.


Thank you for the history lesson since my Grandfather was captured by the Nazi`s at the intersection of Breesbruck, a mile and a half from Diekirch, Luxembourg. I do occasionally attend the monthly Battle of the Bulge Survivors meeting in honor of him. But I`ll look Nazi up.

If you were referring to this you`ll need to go to the library and look up Godwin`s law and then you`ll understand the satire of that.




> Originally Posted By: kutzro357
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: john bonoGodwin's law invoked in 3, 2, ....
> ...


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Your insults are getting far to personal, perhaps you should just sign off, or this post should be ended.


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1Your insults are getting far to personal, perhaps you should just sign off, or this post should be ended.


If that`s directed at me I guess I`m slow because I don`t get it. 

The first part of my reply is fact. The second part is about Godwin`s Rule. That was sarcasm.

I edit my posts a lot of times for a lot of reasons but never to change the content. They are what they are and they are certainly not nearly as personal as many moderators on the forum.


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

So are you saying that you would be fine if someone shoot your dog with a helicopter or did a drive by (hunt) on your house and killed your dog? Post your address and maby someone will help you out.


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: PhazewolfSo are you saying that you would be fine if someone shoot your dog with a helicopter or did a drive by (hunt) on your house and killed your dog? Post your address and maby someone will help you out.


It would be some gun battle. I shoot deer and other wild animals but even I don`t shoot domestic animals.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

kuztro, I doubt the meat you or I eat is hunted and terrorised aerially over a number of locations prior to slaughter. So, respectfully, you are not even talking about the same practices. I've also read that the meat of stressed animals is of inferior quality due to those stressors so, most meat is obtained humanely as much as possible BY REPUTABLE people to avoid that negative effect, if not for reasons of caring for the welfare of the animal but to maintain marketshare for the meat supplier. 

Comparing the OP's topic with putting food on the table is comparing totally different practices even though dead animals are the result in both cases.


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Qyn
> Comparing the OP's topic with putting food on the table is comparing totally different practices even though dead animals are the result in both cases.


Really? Being in the transportation business over thirty years I`ve been to slaughterhouses, chicken and turkey farms and can tell you they live a far more horrendous life and experience death in a way that isn`t much better then a wild animal exhausted from the chase being taken with probably in most cases a single gun shot.
I still find it hypocritical that meat eaters and leather wearers are so outraged at Alaska.



Pennsylvania
COYOTES: No closed season. Unlimited.
OPOSSUM, SKUNKS & WEASELS: No closed season


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: kutzro357


I guess the steer, turkeys etc. that we eat are "humanly" put to sleep. Please I`ve been to the slaughter houses and I also hunt. [/quote]
------------------------------------------------------------
Well I can't say I've been to slaughterhouses but guess what, I've
been there a few times when the guy came out and shot a bolt 
through our steers head. I've had all kinds of wild game in my life
and enjoyed it very much.

There is a big difference between that and hunting wolves from 
the air. It's cruel and totally not needed. Palin is catering to the
big game hunters.

Just because it's always (or for a long time) been done one way
doesn't mean that needs to continue. California right now is
working on getting standards for care for animals such as chickens
and hogs, so that they will have more room and be treated more
humanely. Yes, the price of eggs will go up I'm sure, but that's
what you have to do.

"Man" has screwed up so much on the whole wildlife situation 
that it is high time we tried to rectify that just a bit. No aerial
hunting of wolves would be a very good start.


----------



## localhost (Jun 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: kutzro357bunch of hypocrites. Your dog is a total vegetarian or does he hunt in the wild to kill his prey naturally. Those lamb don`t die of natural causes in his TOTW.


kutzro,

We are talking about cruelty,unreasonable pain, and misery being imposed upon a wolf, which you may not know has a lot similarity to your German Shepherd, for reasons *not* related to food. 

Alaska Aerial Wolf Hunting is being done for the purpose of boosting moose and caribou populations for the Alaska trophy hunting/tourism business.

Equating the aerial hunting of a wolf and the slaughtering of chickens and/or cows for the food supply demonstrates a clear lack of understanding of what the discussion is.

Your rants about vegetarianism or animal rights proponents being "Nazi hypocrites" are unnecessary and counter productive. 

Please understand this and realize that your unrelated off-topic rants are only confirming you as the German Shepherd forum's first TROLL.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: localhost
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: kutzro357.
> ...


Hey I thought I had that honor!!!


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: valleydog


OMG its the dreaded RED X everybody run!!


----------



## localhost (Jun 20, 2008)

[/quote]

Hey I thought I had that honor!!! [/quote]

I don't recall a thread where every other post there was an attack or unrelated flame by you, so I can't really vote for you as Forum Troll ;-)

Seriously though, there is a way to help end aerial wolf hunting. It is called the PAW Act written by Rep. George Miller (California).

Here is the link below discussing the PAW Act. If you select the "Act Now" button link, a request will be sent to your particular congressional representative dependent on your zip code.

http://www.defenders.org/programs_and_policy/policy_and_legislation/aerial_hunting.php


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks for the link. I sent a note to my congressman. 

Bump this for others who want to do what we can to end this.


----------



## Jazzyo (May 14, 2008)

Thank you so much for this link! I've just sent my letter in and passed it on to others.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks for the link. It was nice to see that my congressman was already on the list as well as 6 others from NJ.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Thank you for the link. I, too, was pleased to see that my Representative is a co-sponsor if this legislation.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Back to the politics of it a little-the campaign had the guts to put out this ad (which if you fact check the fact check ad







http://www.factcheck.org/elections-2008/mccain-palin_distorts_our_finding.html )

The Fact Check one: http://www.johnmccain.com/tvads/ 

USING WOLVES in the ad! I guess I just see that as really insensitive to use the very animals you hunt from planes in your ad imagery. 

Sorry to add to the mix-it just struck me as cold. 

See below for action! 



> Originally Posted By: localhost
> 
> Seriously though, there is a way to help end aerial wolf hunting. It is called the PAW Act written by Rep. George Miller (California).
> 
> ...


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Strongheart
> 
> But that Sarah Palin sure is. She's offered $150 per severed wolf leg as bounty to raise the revenue for the corrupt state she runs.


What some don't see with that, is the practicality of it.

Predator hunts are instated when the prey population is getting out of whack due to them. It is a necessary evil.

Also, in many of the areas of Alaska where the aerial hunts are taking place...that is the most effective means of population control. It's near impossible to do it on foot, and will not yield the results necessary.

Offering a reward for an identifiable part of the wolf is a SMART idea. It enables the state to track the # of wolf culls to better pinpoint when the target #s are reached. Also, it's an incentive in the way of the cost. The hunters are paying the fuel costs to get out there from aircraft, it is NOT cheap. If they are getting some back in exchange for bringing proof of a kill they are more likely to hunt efficiently and do it AT ALL to begin with. 

You may not agree with it, and that's your right. But the truth is, wildlife management is not just Joe Hunter going out and bagging a doe to feed the family for the lean seasons. It is about keeping it all in check...that includes the pretty wolves.


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

Are we also in a tizzy over the aerial hunting of coyotes in Utah, Texas, South Dakota, Montana, etc etc ?


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

Something to read that isn't put together by the bleeding hearts-

Wolf Control in Alaska

Wolves and bears are very effective and efficient predators on caribou, moose, deer and other wildlife. In most of Alaska, humans also rely on the same species for food. In Alaska's Interior, predators kill more than 80 percent of the moose and caribou that die during an average year, while humans kill less than 10 percent. In most of the state, predation holds prey populations at levels far below what could be supported by the habitat in the area. Predation is an important part of the ecosystem, and all ADF&G wolf management programs, including control programs, are designed to sustain wolf populations in the future. 

The Alaska Board of Game approves wildlife regulations through a public participation process. When the Board determines that people need more moose and/or caribou in a particular area, and restrictions on hunting aren't enough to allow prey populations to increase, predator control programs may be needed. Wolf hunting and trapping rarely reduces wolf numbers enough to increase prey numbers or harvests.

Currently, five wolf control programs are underway that comprises about 9.4% of Alaska's land area. The programs use a closely controlled permit system allowing aerial or same day airborne methods to remove wolves in designated areas. In these areas, wolf numbers will be temporarily reduced, but wolves will not be permanently eliminated from any area. Successful programs allow humans to take more moose, and healthy populations of wolves to continue to thrive in Alaska.

Click on links below to learn more about wolves and predator-prey relationships

http://www.wc.adfg.state.ak.us/index.cfm?adfg=wolf.control

And the management page-
http://www.wc.adfg.state.ak.us/index.cfm?adfg=wolf.wolf_mgt


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

In fact bounties on wolves practically eliminated wolves in some parts of Canada. It is a system that does not work. Further, I already posted the fact that biologists are now realising that fish are a large part of the wolf diet.

The most usual scenario when populations are "out of whack" is that there has been human interference in the chain. And MORE human interference won't solve it.


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ddIn fact bounties on wolves practically eliminated wolves in some parts of Canada. It is a system that does not work. Further, I already posted the fact that biologists are now realising that fish are a large part of the wolf diet.
> 
> The most usual scenario when populations are "out of whack" is that there has been human interference in the chain. And MORE human interference won't solve it.


There's no way that's going to happen with the aerial hunting. It's illegal if you don't get the required permit, and who's going to be turning in legs for bounties if they harvested them illegally?

THis is a management/control decision, and as with every other state program it will be monitored and changed as needed.

And unfortunately....when humans set up civilization we pretty much cemented our interference in the ecosystems surrounding us.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

It is strange to me that someone from NJ would have an opinion about the wolf population in Alaska. 

Perhaps it folks were specific, about the plusses and minuses of Alaska's wolf population it owuld help me form an opinion.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

> Quote: It is strange to me that someone from NJ would have an opinion about the wolf population in Alaska.


Why would you find that strange? Do you know that they have found pesticides used in Chile in the milk of polar bears in Canada? Who would have thought that poison used in South America will affect populations in what we used to think of as the "pristine" north? Everything is connected. We are ALL responsible for this planet - each of us. And if we don't protect what we have now, we aren't going to have it for very much longer.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

What on God's earth do pesticides found in Chile, that ended up in Canada, have to do with the Wolf issue in Alaska. It does remind me of the Asian Carp problem in the Midwest, but your response, is almost entirely off topic.

I am still waiting for an intelligent response regarding this issue, because I have mixed feelings.

As an aside, are you a PETA member; just another question.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

What on God's earth do pesticides found in Chile, that ended up in Canada, have to do with the Wolf issue in Alaska. It does remind me of the Asian Carp problem in the Midwest, but your response, is almost entirely off topic.

I am still waiting for an intelligent response regarding this issue, because I have mixed feelings.

As an aside, are you a PETA member; just another question.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

> Quote:It is strange to me that someone from NJ would have an opinion about the wolf population in Alaska.


Excuse me? Unless you are pretty small minded and have no opinions about anything that goes on IF its not in your backyard, it doesn't matter where you live to see this practice of killing wolves via fly-by shooting is disgusting.

As I stated above, I am happy to see that 7 members of Congress from NJ are co-sponsors of this bill. As are members of Congress from NY, WA, PA, FL, MA, VT, MO, TN, MD..... that list just got me through the C's.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

My hunch is the folks in Alaska are more informed about this issue then any of us.

And I have no opinions about anything. My lord which rock have you been hiding under. All I said was I have mixed feelings, and am still waiting for an intelligent response.

And no, New Jeresy should not be trying to dictate what happens in Alaska. 

Suffice it to say, NJ is not a state I will pack up and move to. 

Frankly, the only state you mentioned, that might actally know something about the issue is Vermont --- now if you don't know why please go away.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I would STRONGLY suggest Timber1 that before you post again you have a really good look at board rules, read them a few times and make sure you understand them. In particular:
1. Be courteous to other members at all times; 
2. Be respectful of the feelings of others;


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1What on God's earth do pesticides found in Chile, that ended up in Canada, have to do with the Wolf issue in Alaska.


It has to do with YOUR comment:



> Originally Posted By: Timber1It is strange to me that someone from NJ would have an opinion about the wolf population in Alaska.


It's the same as saying it would be strange if a German Shepherd owner got upset about a ban on Rottweilers. It's not YOUR breed so why should you care?

And if you don't understand the correlation I'll spell it out - just because it doesn't DIRECTLY affect you doesn't mean it DOESN'T affect you.

Can't get any simpler than that.


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: ddI would STRONGLY suggest Timber1 that before you post again you have a really good look at board rules, read them a few times and make sure you understand them. In particular:
> 1. Be courteous to other members at all times;
> 2. Be respectful of the feelings of others;




That`s a joke right?

Timber I agree except I already live in Pa but I would move to Alaska. I don`t know if you`d like VT. I spent a lot of time there and it`s becoming over run with flatlanders.

localhost, I can`t even answer your comments. I have to go take a whizz from laughing MAO.

This isn`t political right?


----------



## Jazzyo (May 14, 2008)

Okay, this response strikes me as particularly "odd". If you only care about what happens in your own state and nowhere else, your head is stuck in the sand just a bit! What happens in one state eventually happens in another. As moral, thinking, human beings, we should be concerned about what happens everywhere, not just where you live. 

When man interfere's with wildlife in a way the upsets the balance of nature, EVERYTHING is then affected and not in a positive way. 

I always found it odd when some people would be so upset that a Bobcat or a Wolf killed an animal and then made it a mission to kill All wolves or Bobcats. For goodness sake, they are just killing to survive and eat. We can go to the grocery store and buy whatever we want to eat, Wildlife on the otherhand has to fight and kill to survive. It is "Natural" and something we should NOT interfere with. 

People need to realize that this earth is to be shared with humans AND wildlife and if wildlife is killed off there will be dire consequences to pay. 

Joanna


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Lauri, your reply is not even close. All of us have likely dealt with German Shepherds, Rottweilers, and other breeds. So we all have an opionion and that is appreciated.

I may be wrong, but I doubt NJ has a problem with wolves, so I wonder why the poster is so opinionated.

Alaska, may or may not be right in shooting wolves via air, and that is why I am still waiting for a response that might clarify this issue a bit.

As for Vermont, another subject. But the folks there, that I correspond with, mostly my customers, also hunt bears. And they do have their opinions about the wolf population. 

As for me, I said this more then once, I would like a more informed comment about the killing of wolves in Alaska. It has not come from NJ. If it comes from Alaska or some of our other states that have dealt with wolves, it would be appreciated.

This topic is getting a bit hot, but thanks to the moderator for not deleting.


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

Seems like a lot of activists are jumping the gun. It`s like when biologist Gary Alt (who in the past successfully managed Pa`s bear population) made changes in hunting rules in order to create a better Pa deer heard by creating more competition for mating so the better genetics would be passed on. People had a fit and he left. Had they given it time I`m sure a sportsman and biologist like Alt would have been successful.
The goal was a healthier herd, may have gotten smaller for a while but would have produce huge trophy buck. Everybody wins in the end.

http://www.wildlife.alaska.gov/management/control/predator_booklet.pdf

http://www.wildlife.alaska.gov/index.cfm?adfg=wolf.control


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

I said earlier, let the Alaskans manage their own resources. we really are way too removed from that type of enviroment. I really didn't appreiciate New Yorkers complaining about our gun laws here in Virginia nor Peta pukes in England disrupting our hunts here in the lower 48


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

This response is for dd.

I will relate what is currently going on in Northern Wisconsin because or wonderful DNR







decided it would be a wonderful idea to reintroduce the Grey Wolf back into the area. Just a little info on the area two of the biggest industries are hunting and fishing, camping is problably next. People have lodges that cater to hunting and fishing and many people own a plot of land and go up on weekends and pitch a tent.

There are bear in the area and the population is controlled by hunting. When the Bear population gets too large there are more Bear Hiunting Permits available, the harvest is monitored. There were still lots of deer for deer hunters.

Now after several years of the re-introduction there are hardly any deer, people's dog are killed, you go out in the woods and as your walk there is a circle of Wolves going with you. Sounds like fun right. Well some friends of some friends set up a trail camera on a Wolf Den. In a 10 day period of time the Momma Wolf brought back 17 fawns to feed her pups, not fish but baby deer. Now that was one Wolf over a 10 day period, multiple that by the number of Wolf Dens X even 10 days. Then multiple that by the time it takes for the pups to be full gown then they have to eat. Then these pups will grow up and have more breeding pairs. Where is the balance there?????? Wolves have no natural preditors, so hunting is the only way to control the population. People up there are loosing their industry and way of life because the DRN thought since at one time there were wolves there should be now.

Val


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I stated my opinion on this issue because I don't believe that cruelty should be condoned. This isn't hunting, its slaughter. It doesn't matter what state you live in or whether you have problems with a particular animal, if you have compassion you will see the arial hunt for what it is, slaughter. 

The link that was given to the Protect America’s Wildlife Act (H.R. 3663) - which was sponsored by a Congressman from CA, contains a list of cosponsors, one of which is from WI. Imagine that. Reps from all over the US care about this issue. 

Why isn't this right. They are slaughtering the wolves so that the large game can be killed by hunters who pay big bucks so they can hang a rack on their wall. This isn't about the Alaskans hunting for food, its about big money game hunting - http://www.alaskagamehunting.com/HuntingPackages.html

You want to know what Alaskans think of this? There is plenty of info on the internet. Here's one I found with little effort -
http://www.akwildlife.org/content/view/52/65/



> Quote:As many AWA members know, Alaska has a dark history regarding wolves. In 1996 and 2000, with much help from the Alaska Wildlife Alliance, ballot measures were passed that stopped the airborne killing of wolves. Unfortunately, the effect of these ballot initiatives only lasted two years. Following that, the Alaska Legislature and Board of Game were able to in both cases circumvent the will of Alaska’s voters and ultimately return to aerial wolf killing.


They have a contact page so you can ask your question to Alaskans about this issue.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerThis response is for dd.
> 
> I will relate what is currently going on in Northern Wisconsin because or wonderful DNR
> 
> ...


Same thing almost happened in NC with the re introduction of Canis Rufus. because of the nutria and the deer that have grown slow due to lack of predation the population quickly grew to four large packs. fortunatley its in a very large enclosed area and monitored closely


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

If the Wolf population is not kept in check, I don't care what area it is there will be a problem. The Wolf doesn't have any real natural preditor to keep the population in check.

I don't get upset about shooting out of planes. Would you rather they went out and set those discusting jaw traps, that is cruel in my book. A well placed shot isn't cruel. 

Any area that gets money from hunting, the Wolf is a threat to that Economy. If hunters want to pay big dollars to go shoot moose and bring money into that local economy, why are you against protecting an industry, yes hunting and fishing is just as much an industry as a factory for bringing money into an area. 

While I enjoy looking at pretty pictures of Wolves they are cruel hunters, they don't kill their prey then eat, they eat while the prey is still alive. 

Wolves kill whatever they can, they don't care if it is your pet, your horse, you sheep or wildlife.

If it was a really ugly animal how many of you would be up in arms on how it was killed?

If you were being stalked out in the woods by a pack of wolves would you like to see their population increase?

If you couldn't let your dogs or kids out in the yard to play unless you had a 12 ft. high industrial strength chain link fenced yard, would you still want more Wolves?

Do I want to see all the Wolves killed, no But populations of them need to be kept in check.

How would you propose that the Wolf population be kept in check?

Val


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: ninharI stated my opinion on this issue because I don't believe that cruelty should be condoned. This isn't hunting, its slaughter. It doesn't matter what state you live in or whether you have problems with a particular animal, if you have compassion you will see the arial hunt for what it is, slaughter.


Sorry I have to ask again since nobody will answer. The steer that gave it`s life for the steak on your grill or the chicken that was in your salad or even the fish in the fish sandwich you ate. Do you think some one was caressing their head while the caring attendant gave them a painless lethal injection? Where`s the outrage? How about when a pack of wolves drag down that deer and are already shredding it to pieces while it screams in pain.


----------



## 1911 (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, after reading through this post...the winning idea that seems to prevail throughout is that wolfs onlly eat the sick, diseased animals and help the herds out....ROTFLMAO. Oh boy I have some bridges to sell some folks here. Get out in the woods more often. It does not go down in reality like Disney would have you believe.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Thanks so much for an informed reply.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

I live and hunt in northern WI and I can tell you there has never been a shortage of deer in this state. I hear the bitchin every year from hunters, some from my very group and I have to laugh. They seem to forget about the 25 deer they shot in the summer for farm tages, they deer they shot with a bow and when they only get one deer in gun season they say the DNR screwed up because they couldn't spend as much time drinking in the cabin as they wanted to.

I've hunted the northern state forests and our own private land further south that is just north of hwy 64 in the east central part of the sate. It's an unheard of occasion that I don't see deer or signs of them in this state and I travel a lot of it. Doesn't stop people from complaining though.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Well I am glad that you have deer crackem, but many people I know and talk to don't. When you see on a trail cam set up on a Wlf Den that momma brought 16 fawns to her pups in 10 days, that doesn't do anything to maintain or build the deer herd.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

If you want to have wolf hunting then hunt them, I don't really care. If you call yourself a hunter and shooting from an airplane is OK, that rates pretty dang low on the ethics scale to me. It rates right down there with posioning as a chicken







thing to do.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

The wolves are currently being hunted by conventional means - someone on the ground with a gun. That helps to keep the population in check in areas where people live. These arial hunts are done in locations where there are no roads, so there are very few people and most likely no horses, sheep or pets. They are not a danger to anyone other than those who want to sell high priced game hunts.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

It's harder to hunt in the northern part of the state. #1 there is less food sources, lots of fields further south to support a lot more deer. #2 there's a lot more cover. #3 most people don't really even hunt or put time into the hunt any more. They expect to show up a couple weeks before the season, check their stand, or just show up and hunt, forget about patterning the deers habits or helping yourself blend in, just show up and hunt.

They go out and sit for a while, when that doesn't work, the try and get some buddies together and move the deer around. Then when they dont' see any they say there aren't any. 

i've had seasons myself where I don't see ANYTHING moving. Never fails that going out to cut wood the next weekend I'll kick up deer everywhere, never mind the countless numbers I have to dodge on the roads year round.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

Its called hunting, anything else is just shopping


----------



## khurley (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm going to lock this thread and direct everyone to the largest of a number of threads on basically the same subject.

Wolves


----------



## babylicky (May 9, 2011)

*it needs to stop. Wolves kill to eat and feed offspring, they do not kill for sport like hunters!! Amazing the people who love their dogs like family, yet find pleasure in killing their cousins!!!!*

*thank you localhost for bringing this to our attention.*


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

This is a formerly locked thread almost 3 years old. I am going to relock.


----------

